# Brisket thieves



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

For you food service operators I would start chaining or guarding your pits at night. The thieves have hit two small restaurants here in San Antonio in the past two days. The theft that occurred last night cost the company over $2,500 in product. 
We have had theft happening the past weeks as well here in San Antonio. Broken windows and small (but expensive) items being stolen. It will get worse as the rigs get stacked down South and over East. Lock'em up or guard what you got.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Make that three operations hit in the past week here in San Antonio. Cooked product and raw product being stolen from coolers and pits.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

about 20 years ago in Brackettville, most people left camp for the evening hunt except two guys who stayed in and were smoking a brisket. They walk about 60 yards from the pit to check a water line that was leaking. When they walked back, the brisket was gone. Brisket is good stuff


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dang, times are tough when you start stealing briskets. geez.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

We lost two cooked slabs of ribs after removing them from the smoker and walking into the cabin. upon returning to where the ribs were on the open table, the ribs were nowhere to be found... the lab present didn't even bark. Darn thieves!!!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Did the lab have a grin on his face?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

With the price of brisket these days, it's going to be like copper a few years ago.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

NaClH2O said:


> With the price of brisket these days, it's going to be like copper a few years ago.


Problem is they won't get electrocuted trying to steal brisket.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

fangard said:


> Problem is they won't get electrocuted trying to steal brisket.


They might die of lead poisoning though...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Need a Brinks Brisket Delivery Wagon.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Man....don't get any dirtier than stealing a man's brisket!!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Yup*

About 10 years ago here in San antonio at an apartment off I10 and de zavala rd. I had one stolen from my smoker while I slept. Marinated for 2 days. Boy was I HOT!!!


----------

